# Plaster Kit Video Tutorial - Little Red Brick House



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's the first episode of a tutorial I'm making on building hydrostone structural kits in N scale. The kit is from GUNG-HO! Miniatures and represents a small Taiwanese brick house for a micro layout featuring the Taiwan Railway. I hope this helps those who are looking for a video guide on plaster kit building. Any techniques for building plaster structures would be greatly welcomed. 

I'm trying to figure out what's the best glue for assembling the pieces at the moment; only tried wood glue and super glue so far. One's too slow and the other's kinda brittle. Any ideas?

ps: In case if you're wondering, I'm the owner of the startup, hence the watermarks in the video. 

How to Assemble Plaster Model Structures - PT1





Part 2 would deal with staining the brick texture.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Interesting choice of prototype. Wouldn't think there'd be too much market for that kind of thing on this side of the pond. 

For glue, you'd need something with gap filling properties and rapid set-up. Fast cure epoxy might work, but you'd need to mix a lot of small batches, which would be very tedious. I guess my recommendation would be some form of tacky glue (I like Alene's, ut there are other brands). It's cure time won't be much better than wood glue, but it has strong initial tack, so you could probably keep working (if you were careful) while it cured fully.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the first episode of a tutorial I'm making on building hydrostone structural kits...
> 
> I hope this helps those who are looking for a video guide on plaster kit building.
> 
> ...


You might look here for some solutions. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

JB QuikWeld has good results. It's thick and sets up in about 5 minutes. I've used it on plaster walls, myself.


----------

